# to cut (oneself)



## 2PieRad

I cut myself while shaving. 
I cut my cheek/leg/etc. while shaving. 
I cut my arm on a piece of broken glass. 

 איך מתרגמים שלושה המשפטים האלה?
_
חתכתי את עצמי כשהתגלחתי.
נחתכתי בגילוח.

חתכתי לי את הלחי/הרגל/וכו' בגילוח.

חתכתי לי את הזרוע בחלק זכוכית שבורה._

אני קרוב לתשובות הנכונות?
תודה רבה


----------



## slus

אפשר להגיד חתכתי את עצמי, אבל יותר מקובל להגיד נחתכתי. 
חתכתי את עצמי זה למשהו מכוון - כלומר בכוונה. במשפטים שלך זה לא מכוון.

I cut myself while shaving.
נחתכתי בגילוח זה בדיוק זה

I cut my cheek/leg/etc. while shaving.
נחתכה לי הלחי/רגל בגילוח

I cut my arm on a piece of broken glass.
נחתכתי בזרוע בגלל/בחתיכת זכוכית שבורה


----------



## 2PieRad

slus said:


> נחתכה לי הלחי/רגל בגילוח


אז לגבי חלקי גוף זכרים..._נחתך _לי המרפק/בית השחי/וכו'?


----------



## slus

כן


----------



## bazq

To me there's a semantic difference between them actually.

נחתכתי בזרוע is your everyday cut
נחתכה לי הזרוע sounds like a major injury. Either the arm was fully amputated (or leg in נחתכה לי הרגל), or the severity of the cut is major - a big bleeding gash in the arm (or leg).

Same for נחתכתי בפנים - נחתכו לי הפנים
When you cut yourself while shaving you נחתך בפנים, but when someone threatens you he says he will יחתוך לך את הפנים (opposed to *אחתוך אותך בפנים, which would sound comical in this situation, no one would phrase his threat like that, unfortunately ).

נחתך לי המרפק/בית השחי again sound like a major injuries.

Hope this helps


----------



## 2PieRad

...מממ...מעניין, תודה. אבל זה יותר מסובך ממה שציפיתי

מה אם אני במספרה והספר הוא חותך אותי בגילוח?

אומרים שהוא חתך אותי/הוא חתך לי בפנים (או זה נשמע כאילו הוא עשה את זה בכוונה?).


----------



## bazq

Erebos12345 said:


> ...מממ...מעניין, תודה. אבל זה יותר מסובך ממה שציפיתי
> 
> מה אם אני במספרה והספר *הוא חותך אותי בגילוח*?
> 
> אומרים שהוא חתך אותי/הוא חתך לי בפנים (או זה נשמע כאילו הוא עשה את זה בכוונה?).



Exactly, הוא חותך אותך בגילוח or חותך אותך בפנים.  
הספר חתך לי את הפנים בגילוח sounds like either he really gave you a deep cut, or you're just trying to exaggerate ("He practically cut my face wide open!").


----------



## Techref

אני מצטער להפריע 
להתגלח או לגלח
מא ההבדל ביניהם


----------



## amikama

Techref said:


> להתגלח או לגלח
> מה ההבדל ביניהם



לגלח = to shave
להתגלח = לגלח את עצמך = to shave oneself


----------



## Drink

amikama said:


> לגלח = to shave
> להתגלח = לגלח את עצמך = to shave oneself



Let me clarify this:
לגלח = to shave something/someone
להתגלח = to shave (i.e. to shave oneself)


----------

